# Your system's proportions



## D-FENS (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi, I am wondering how big are the FreeBSD systems you are using? Would you care to share your storage size, memory, network bandwidth, number of file systems?
Let me kick it off with two of my boxes:

NAS


```
% zpool list
NAME      SIZE  ...
storage  14.4T 
zroot    31.8G 

# grep -i memory /var/run/dmesg.boot
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16428228608 (15667 MB)

% sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.model: .... @ 1.50GHz
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 4

# Network: 2x Gigabit Ethernet

% zfs list | wc -l
      46
```

 And the same on a production VM:


```
% zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ...
zroot  59,5G 

% grep -i memory /var/run/dmesg.boot
real memory  = 16106127360 (15360 MB)
avail memory = 15571709952 (14850 MB)

% sysctl hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 4

# Network: 1x virtio (routing via gigabit ethernet)

% zfs list | wc -l
     460
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 13, 2021)

CPU Intel: 3.4GHz, cores:8
8GB Memory
Zpool:150GB
Zpool-Log:14GB
Zpool-Cache:27GB
zfs list | grep -v "@" | wc -l  :60


----------



## timotheosh (Oct 13, 2021)

My Raspberry PI 4B

I modified the sdcard image so I could do a fresh install from it onto an m2. ssd with a ZFS root.

`$ zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP    HEALTH  ALTROOT
zroot   472G  21.5G   451G        -         -     0%     4%  1.00x    ONLINE  -
$ grep -i memory /var/run/dmesg.boot 
real memory  = 8441827328 (8050 MB)
avail memory = 8205492224 (7825 MB)
 usbus0      Memory Model Features 0 = <TGran4,TGran64,SNSMem,BigEnd,16bit ASID,16TB PA>
      Memory Model Features 1 = <8bit VMID>
      Memory Model Features 2 = <32bit CCIDX,48bit VA>
$ sysctl hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.machine: arm64
hw.ncpu: 4
$ zfs list|wc -l
      30`


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2021)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> Would you care to share your storage size, memory, network bandwidth, number of file systems?


Pfew. You ready for it?

One of my oldest systems, a server named Molly. Has had many incarnations, mainboard swaps, storage added and whatnot over the years. It was my only "server" (besides Maelcum; the firewall) until I built Hosaka. It's a Core i5-3470; 16GB memory. LSI SAS9207-8i for all the disks. Intel 1000/PRO network card. Serves most of my media content, shares and I build my repositories on it. 

```
# Three pools, zroot (single disk for the OS); Intel 320 160GB SSD, storage; 4x3TB Raid-Z, fbsd1; 3x1TB Raid-Z
root@molly:~ # zfs list
NAME                                       USED  AVAIL     REFER  MOUNTPOINT
fbsd1                                     1.02T   756G      117K  none
fbsd1/DATA                                 929G   756G      117K  none
fbsd1/DATA/MAME                            862G   756G      841G  /storage/MAME
fbsd1/DATA/commodore                      66.7G   756G     66.7G  /storage/commodore
fbsd1/DATA/mysql                           830M   756G      830M  /var/db/mysql
fbsd1/HOMES                                986M   756G      128K  /usr/home
fbsd1/HOMES/dice                           986M   756G      977M  /usr/home/dice
fbsd1/bastille                             755M   756G      149K  /usr/local/bastille
fbsd1/bastille/backups                     128K   756G      128K  /usr/local/bastille/backups
fbsd1/bastille/cache                       180M   756G      128K  /usr/local/bastille/cache
fbsd1/bastille/cache/13.0-RELEASE          180M   756G      180M  /usr/local/bastille/cache/13.0-RELEASE
fbsd1/bastille/jails                      68.0M   756G      128K  /usr/local/bastille/jails
fbsd1/bastille/jails/ports                67.8M   756G      149K  /usr/local/bastille/jails/ports
fbsd1/bastille/jails/ports/root           67.7M   756G     67.7M  /usr/local/bastille/jails/ports/root
fbsd1/bastille/releases                    507M   756G      128K  /usr/local/bastille/releases
fbsd1/bastille/releases/13.0-RELEASE       507M   756G      507M  /usr/local/bastille/releases/13.0-RELEASE
fbsd1/bastille/templates                   176K   756G      176K  /usr/local/bastille/templates
fbsd1/jails                               7.64G   756G      117K  /jails
fbsd1/jails/clean_jail                    7.55G   756G     2.74G  /jails/clean_jail
fbsd1/jails/j-ports                       89.1M   756G     2.82G  /jails/j-ports
fbsd1/obj                                 31.8G   756G     31.8G  /usr/obj
fbsd1/ports                               47.7G   756G     2.88G  /usr/ports
fbsd1/ports/distfiles                     35.3G   756G     35.3G  /usr/ports/distfiles
fbsd1/poudriere                           14.9G   756G      117K  none
fbsd1/poudriere/data                      8.70G   756G     8.70G  /usr/local/poudriere/data
fbsd1/poudriere/jails                     6.16G   756G      128K  /usr/local/poudriere/jails
fbsd1/poudriere/jails/122-release         1.71G   756G     1.71G  /usr/local/poudriere/jails/122-release
fbsd1/poudriere/jails/13-stable           1.51G   756G     1.51G  /usr/local/poudriere/jails/13-stable
fbsd1/poudriere/jails/130-release         2.94G   756G     2.94G  /usr/local/poudriere/jails/130-release
fbsd1/poudriere/ports                      373K   756G      117K  none
fbsd1/poudriere/ports/desktop              128K   756G      128K  none
fbsd1/poudriere/ports/server               128K   756G      128K  none
fbsd1/release                             3.04G   756G      117K  /storage/release
fbsd1/release/13-stable                   3.04G   756G     3.04G  /storage/release/13-stable
fbsd1/src                                 2.77G   756G     2.51G  /usr/src
fbsd1/vm                                  1003M   756G      280M  /vm
fbsd1/vm/images                            723M   756G      723M  /vm/images
storage                                   7.74T  43.3G      209K  /storage
storage/DayZ                               163K  43.3G      163K  /storage/DayZ
storage/backups                           21.6G  43.3G     21.6G  /storage/backups
storage/backups/bareos                    52.4M  43.3G     52.4M  /storage/backups/bareos
storage/media                             7.71T  43.3G     7.71T  /storage/media
storage/test                               209K  43.3G      209K  /storage/test
zroot                                     6.86G   121G       96K  /zroot
zroot/ROOT                                6.78G   121G       96K  none
zroot/ROOT/13.0-STABLE_2021-09-06_213229     8K   121G     4.22G  /
zroot/ROOT/13.0-STABLE_2021-09-06_213328     8K   121G     4.22G  /
zroot/ROOT/13.0-STABLE_2021-10-02_221125     8K   121G     4.34G  /
zroot/ROOT/default                        6.78G   121G     4.39G  /
zroot/usr                                   96K   121G       96K  /usr
zroot/var                                 3.43M   121G       96K  /var
zroot/var/audit                             96K   121G       96K  /var/audit
zroot/var/crash                             96K   121G       96K  /var/crash
zroot/var/log                             1.27M   121G     1.27M  /var/log
zroot/var/mail                            1.79M   121G     1.79M  /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp                               96K   121G       96K  /var/tmp
```

Maelcum, my firewall, connects the internet (600Mbit Cable internet) to the rest of my network. It also acts as a router between VLANs. Maelcum has had many incarnations too, it started off with an old trashed Siemens Pentium 90 and a Telis BRI ISDN card. Been having some throughput issues with it but that might be due to the rather under specced hardware. May need to replace it with something newer, it's getting old (judging by the SSD lifetime it's almost 8 year old hardware).

```
# Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 847 @ 1.10GHz Onboard passively cooled CPU mainboard
# Single drive zroot (standard install) on a Kingston 60GB SSD (has a whopping 69102h power_on_hours and still no errors)
# Two Intel PRO/1000 network cards
```

Hosaka; my VM 'beast' I cobbled together some time ago from an old trashed server. It's a dual Xeon E5620 with an onboard mpt(4) controller, 4x1GB igb(4) (Supermicro X8DT3-LN4F) and has 96GB ECC RAM. As you can see I run a number of VMs on it, most of them FreeBSD too. It's old hardware, slow in comparison to more modern boards and CPUs but it works good enough for what I use it for. 

```
# zroot; 2 Intel 320 160GB SSDs mirrored; stor10k; 4 x 600GB 10K SAS RAID10
NAME                                   USED  AVAIL     REFER  MOUNTPOINT
stor10k                                211G   867G       23K  none
stor10k/DATA                           209G   867G       23K  none
stor10k/DATA/vm                        209G   867G       26K  /storage/vm
stor10k/DATA/vm/debian                3.34G   867G     30.5K  /storage/vm/debian
stor10k/DATA/vm/debian/disk0          3.34G   867G     3.34G  -
stor10k/DATA/vm/errol                 2.75G   867G       30K  /storage/vm/errol
stor10k/DATA/vm/errol/disk0           2.75G   867G     2.75G  -
stor10k/DATA/vm/fbsd-test             9.75G   867G       34K  /storage/vm/fbsd-test
stor10k/DATA/vm/fbsd-test/disk0       9.75G   867G     9.75G  -
stor10k/DATA/vm/gitlab                16.0G   867G       31K  /storage/vm/gitlab
stor10k/DATA/vm/gitlab-runner         13.4G   867G     55.5K  /storage/vm/gitlab-runner
stor10k/DATA/vm/gitlab-runner/disk0   13.4G   867G     13.4G  -
stor10k/DATA/vm/gitlab/disk0          16.0G   867G     16.0G  -
stor10k/DATA/vm/kibana                41.3G   867G     56.5K  /storage/vm/kibana
stor10k/DATA/vm/kibana/disk0          41.3G   867G     41.3G  -
stor10k/DATA/vm/plex                  19.0G   867G       58K  /storage/vm/plex
stor10k/DATA/vm/plex/disk0            19.0G   867G     19.0G  -
stor10k/DATA/vm/riviera               15.8G   867G     38.5K  /storage/vm/riviera
stor10k/DATA/vm/riviera/disk0         15.8G   867G     15.8G  -
stor10k/DATA/vm/sdgame01              17.8G   867G       27K  /storage/vm/sdgame01
stor10k/DATA/vm/sdgame01/disk0        17.8G   867G     17.8G  -
stor10k/DATA/vm/tessierashpool        15.1G   867G       34K  /storage/vm/tessierashpool
stor10k/DATA/vm/tessierashpool/disk0  15.1G   867G     15.1G  -
stor10k/DATA/vm/ubuntu                5.63G   867G     5.63G  /storage/vm/ubuntu
stor10k/DATA/vm/wintermute            29.3G   867G     65.5K  /storage/vm/wintermute
stor10k/DATA/vm/wintermute/disk0      16.3G   867G     8.18G  -
stor10k/DATA/vm/wintermute/disk1      13.1G   867G     10.5G  -
zroot                                  131G  9.18G       88K  none
zroot/DATA                             114G  9.18G       88K  none
zroot/DATA/swap                       8.25G  9.42G     8.02G  -
zroot/DATA/vm                          106G  9.18G     8.90G  /vm
zroot/DATA/vm/case                    11.6G  9.18G      156K  /vm/case
zroot/DATA/vm/case/disk0              11.6G  9.18G     11.6G  -
zroot/DATA/vm/images                   498M  9.18G      498M  /vm/images
zroot/DATA/vm/jenkins                 12.1G  9.18G      168K  /vm/jenkins
zroot/DATA/vm/jenkins/disk0           12.1G  9.18G     12.1G  -
zroot/DATA/vm/kdc                     6.38G  9.18G      160K  /vm/kdc
zroot/DATA/vm/kdc/disk0               6.38G  9.18G     6.38G  -
zroot/DATA/vm/lady3jane               66.3G  9.18G      136K  /vm/lady3jane
zroot/DATA/vm/lady3jane/disk0         19.2G  9.18G     19.2G  -
zroot/DATA/vm/lady3jane/disk1         47.1G  9.18G     47.1G  -
zroot/ROOT                            14.3G  9.18G       88K  none
zroot/ROOT/default                    14.3G  9.18G     12.9G  /
zroot/usr                             2.93G  9.18G       88K  /usr
zroot/usr/home                         172K  9.18G      172K  /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports                         88K  9.18G       88K  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src                         2.93G  9.18G     2.42G  /usr/src
zroot/var                             4.77M  9.18G       88K  /var
zroot/var/audit                         88K  9.18G       88K  /var/audit
zroot/var/crash                         88K  9.18G       88K  /var/crash
zroot/var/log                         1.57M  9.18G     1.57M  /var/log
zroot/var/mail                         884K  9.18G      884K  /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp                         2.07M  9.18G     2.07M  /var/tmp
```

Williscorto; A Zotac ID80 plus. Mainly runs a FreeBSD desktop to test FS-UAE on. It's getting a bit slow, still has the original 5400 RPM HD in it, might replace that with an SSD. Plain and simple, default ZFS layout. 

ChibaCity; A Zotac Zbox Giga ID72 plus. Hooked up to my AVR/TV. Plan to put some emulators and media players on it. Haven't gotten the time for it yet. It runs a few things now but mostly all unfinished tests. 

PiBSD; A Raspberry Pi 3; Using it with a minipro TL866 programmer, mostly use it to code 6502 assembler on it and burn it to an EEPROM. 

I have two desktop machines too, but they run Windows 10 only, you probably don't want to know about those 

The whole thing is tied together with a HP Procurve 2530-48G (48 x 1GB ports). Which was donated to me, after I replaced it with newer equipment for a client.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 13, 2021)

Why bastille and not a plain /etc/jail.conf ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Why bastille and not a plain /etc/jail.conf ?


Easier to create and manipulate jails without having to think about all the difficult bits. The fbsd1/jails datasets are the 'old' jails, I used to built them by hand but it was just a bit of a chore to keep them updated. Bastille made that really easy.


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 13, 2021)

SirDice said:


> fbsd1/DATA/commodore *66.7G* 756G 66.7G /storage/commodore


Hey!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> Hey!


C64 and Amiga software I collected over the years. Is that a lot? I'm a bit of a hoarder and I kind of lost track


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 13, 2021)

SirDice said:


> C64 and Amiga software I collected over the years. Is that a lot? I'm a bit of a hoarder and I kind of lost track


Pretty much, I also have a huge amount of software I collect from retrostuff (Commodore, MSX, ZX, TRS, etc) but my entire Commodore thing is something near 36G.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 13, 2021)

As this is off-topic there are some really good C64 games.
Ever programmed sprites ?
I made drawings on paper and then counting the digits, adding powers of two, this was like 34 years ago.
And detecting things like collision.
Programming with backtracking in dos.
Later in life came unixware and SCO-unix.


----------



## ralphbsz (Oct 14, 2021)

Home server / NAS / internet router:
Intel Atom, 32bit, 1.8 GHz, 4 core. Physically 4 GiB RAM, but being a 32-bit machine, only 3 GiB get used.
Two 100-base T Ethernet ports, one is the internal home network, other goes to my ISP via DSL. WiFi is provided by a commercial AP installed on the internal wired network.
Boots from a 32 GiB (!) Intel SSD which is now 5 or 6 years old, but works great. Has a second identical SSD inside, which is set up for emergency booting if the first SSD fails.
Contains two SATA disks which form the main file systems, mostly RAID-1 (straight mirroring) in ZFS. One 3TB, one 4TB. The extra TB is used for a file system that gets very little use and is not important.
An external 2 (or 4?) TiB backup disk is connected via USB-3 and a 6' extension cable. That backup disk is physically in a big safe with very thick walls, which happens to be right next to the bookshelf where the server sits.
De-facto headless. It has a tiny keyboard and a 12" VGA monitor attached, for occasional local administration when the network fails.


----------



## forquare (Oct 14, 2021)

My VPS, network is a single virtualised NIC:

```
# zpool list -o name,size
NAME    SIZE
zroot  76.9G

# grep -i memory /var/run/dmesg.boot
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4072525824 (3883 MB)

# sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.model: AMD EPYC 7601 32-Core Processor
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 2

# zfs list -H| wc -l
      45
```

My home DHCP server, single gigabit NIC:

```
# zpool list -o name,size
NAME    SIZE
zroot   460G

# grep -i memory /var/run/dmesg.boot
real memory  = 6442450944 (6144 MB)
avail memory = 6184656896 (5898 MB)
real memory  = 6442450944 (6144 MB)
avail memory = 6184652800 (5898 MB)

# sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.model: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D525   @ 1.80GHz
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 4

# zfs list -H| wc -l
      77
```

I've also got a Supermicro 2U server waiting to be set up (bought a couple of years ago before a house move the ended up taking about two years , now just waiting to get cabling to/from the garage/workshop):

2x Intel Xeon E5-2630L
64GB memory
12 drives - think it'll have 41TB of space total, but realistically will be much less as most drives will be configured into mirrors
LSI 9200-8i
4x Gigabit NICs


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm running FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 64 bit as on a small NUC with 2 Gigabit NICs.

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) N4100 CPU @ 1.10GHz (1094.44-MHz K8-class CPU)
8 GB DDR3 RAM
128 GB SSD
ZFS only

It's my internet firewall/gateway, and thanks to the magic of bhyve it also runs FreePBX.

It does its job, and it basically bored all day long. Required administration is neglectable. So doing a great job!


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 14, 2021)

I am running FreeBSD 13.0 on a Raspberry Pi 400. See here for specs.

I use the default SD card image which provides the following partitions:

```
Filesystem                Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ufs/rootfs            14G    8,3G    4,9G    63%    /
devfs                     1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/msdosfs/MSDOSBOOT     50M     25M     25M    49%    /boot/msdos
tmpfs                      50M    8,0K     50M     0%    /tmp
```


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 14, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Pfew. You ready for it?


LOL, you made my day. Colorful names, and nice backstories. I used to build systems from parts I rescued from scrapyards in my college days... ah sweet memories.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2021)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> Colorful names


Most of my hostnames are characters or places from Neuromancer.


----------



## jammied (Oct 14, 2021)

$ zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP    HEALTH  ALTROOT
zroot   236G  29.4G   207G        -         -    15%    12%  1.00x    ONLINE  -

CPU: *AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor              (3511.83-MHz K8-class CPU)*
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x600f20  Family=0x15  Model=0x2  Stepping=0
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x3e98320b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,FMA,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1ebbfff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,XOP,SKINIT,WDT,LWP,FMA4,TCE,NodeId,TBM,Topology,PCXC,PNXC>
  Structured Extended Features=0x8<BMI1>
  SVM: NP,NRIP,VClean,AFlush,DAssist,NAsids=65536
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
*real memory  = 25769803776 (24576 MB)*
avail memory = 24876740608 (23724 MB)

*nvidia0: <NVS 510> on vgapci0*


----------



## mickey (Oct 14, 2021)

Internet gateway / Wi-Fi AP / Proxy / PBX / NAS:

```
# sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.model: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         550  @ 3.20GHz
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 4

# grep memory /var/run/dmesg.boot
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8293834752 (7909 MB)

# zpool list
NAME   SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP    HEALTH  ALTROOT
sys   1.80T   498G  1.31T        -         -     9%    27%  1.00x    ONLINE  -

# zfs list -H | wc -l
      25

# pciconf -lv | grep "Network"
    device     = '82576 Gigabit Network Connection'
    device     = '82576 Gigabit Network Connection'
    device     = 'AR93xx Wireless Network Adapter'
```

Desktop:

```
# sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.model: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6600 CPU @ 3.30GHz
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 4

# grep memory /var/run/dmesg.boot
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16499277824 (15734 MB)

# zfs list -H | wc -l
      11
```


----------



## freebuser (Oct 15, 2021)

```
hw.model: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2407 0 @ 2.20GHz
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 8

real memory  = 68719476736 (65536 MB)
avail memory = 66800680960 (63706 MB)

zfs list -H | wc -l
       9

pciconf -lv | grep "Net"
    device     = 'NetXtreme BCM5720 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe'
    device     = 'NetXtreme BCM5720 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe'
    device     = 'NetXtreme BCM5719 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe'
    device     = 'NetXtreme BCM5719 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe'
    device     = 'NetXtreme BCM5719 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe'
    device     = 'NetXtreme BCM5719 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe'

zpool list -o size
 SIZE
8.98T
```


----------



## gpw928 (Oct 15, 2021)

All my FreeBSD systems are VMs these days, except for the ZFS server, which I just rebuilt with a new Motherboard, CPU, and memory, from otherwise existing parts after the old motherboard died:
	
	



```
[sherman.132] # zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP    HEALTH  ALTROOT
tank   13.6T  9.30T  4.32T        -         -    34%    68%  1.00x    ONLINE  -
zroot   216G  21.9G   194G        -         -     7%    10%  1.00x    ONLINE  -

[sherman.133] # grep -i memory /var/run/dmesg.boot | egrep -v "TTM|drm"
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16537534464 (15771 MB)

[sherman.134] # sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.model: AMD Ryzen 3 3300X 4-Core Processor
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 8

[sherman.135] # zfs list -H | wc -l
      22

[sherman.136] # pciconf -lv | grep "Network"
    device     = '82575GB Gigabit Network Connection'
    device     = '82575GB Gigabit Network Connection'
    device     = '82575GB Gigabit Network Connection'
    device     = '82575GB Gigabit Network Connection'
    device     = 'I211 Gigabit Network Connection'

[sherman.137] $ grep "^ada.: Serial" /var/run/dmesg.boot | wc -l    # SSD zroot
       2
[sherman.138] $ grep "^da.: Serial" /var/run/dmesg.boot | wc -l     # Spinning tank
       7
```
The new motherboard has 2 x M2 sockets and 8 SATA ports, but I'm still using the old Avago Technologies (LSI) SAS2008 SAS/SATA controller for the tank.


----------



## astyle (Oct 15, 2021)

Active: Ryzen 5 1400 (3.4 GHz), Asus B350-Prime mobo, 32 GB RAM, Asus Raadeon RX 550 4 GB, two 240-GB SSD's (one is an ADATA, the other a Zheino, both with FreeBSD 13-RELEASE, and a 400W EVGA PSU. That one, I plan to use as a build/repo server, because it's been incredibly reliable, doesn't complain at overnight jobs. First rig I ever built from aftermarket parts, back in 2017.

Building in progress: Ryzen 7 5800x, Gigabyte x570 UD mobo, 32 GB RAM, Aorus RX 6900 XT 16 GB with a waterblock, a Gigabyte 240 GB SSD. Trying to mate a Be Quiet! cooler to the GPU, just ordered the fittings to connect the hoses.  Oh, and the PSU is an 850W thingy by Gigabyte, as well. Hoping to finish building it before November, and start setting up FreeBSD on THAT. I know, there are water-cooled GPU's on the market that are complete systems (with pump/fans/radiators/reservoirs), but there was nothing from Gigabyte. I decided that's not gonna stop me, I'll come up with something.

I have to admit, I am jealous of forquare 's Epyc setup, but after pricing some builds, I realized I'd rather blow my money on SSD storage, and use FreeBSD to serve it up.


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 15, 2021)

astyle said:


> I have to admit, I am jealous of forquare 's Epyc setup, but after pricing some builds, I realized I'd rather blow my money on SSD storage, and use FreeBSD to serve it up.


Let me ignite a little bit more jealosy then . I am a proud owner of a ThreadRipper 16 core.  I have to take a look into getting one of those 3-rd gen 64 core TRs.


----------



## forquare (Oct 15, 2021)

astyle said:


> I have to admit, I am jealous of _*[FONT=monospace]forquare[/FONT]*_ 's Epyc setup, but after pricing some builds, I realized I'd rather blow my money on SSD storage, and use FreeBSD to serve it up.




I'd probably best point out that the Supermicro not as impressive when you realise that all of the disks are old - which isn't very smart...
It was bought on a budget: in 2019 I sold my 2008 Mac Pro for around £600, and bought this system (from here, if anyone is interested) with the funds to have some fun with. Some disks I bought refurbished, other disks came out of an older NAS. The sticks of ECC RAM I saved from a skip, something like 256GB in all, about half of it had errors reported in memtest so got returned to a skip...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2021)

forquare said:


> The sticks of ECC RAM I saved from a skip


One of the often asked questions is, "how do you build a home lab?". Well, dumpster diving is a good way to get some descent equipment. You will find lots of duds but also some good stuff people just chucked away because it's "too old". Companies typically buy new hardware every 3-5 years and trash the old stuff. But enterprise grade hardware is usually built quite solidly and would probably last a lot longer than that. Not good enough for the company anymore but certainly good enough for a couple of more years in someone's home lab. When you actually work in IT it's a bit easier to get but if you're not working in IT you can just ask friends and family to keep an eye out and let them know you're willing to take some of their old stuff they're going to throw away. In all cases, ASK if it's ok if you take it home. Some companies I worked for were very strict when it came to removal of old equipment, that was always handled by specific rules. Other companies were very happy if you took away their "trash".


----------



## astyle (Oct 15, 2021)

The cheapest mobo for a Threadripper is around $300 USD.... For an Epyc, a compatible mobo is closer to $500 USD. A 64-core Treadripper goes for around $5k. I have to ask myself, "What am I doing that really *demands* the capabilities provided by a Threadripper setup that cannot be met by a recent AM4-compatible setup? A 1st-gen 8-core Threadripper goes for around $200 USD, but still commands a $300 and up mobo, and eats more power (180W) than a $400 8-core Ryzen 7 5800x (105W).

One reason I'd rather not go looking for discarded equipment - it's kind of a time sink to find it, test it for compatibility/durability (And discover it's a dud that needs tossing), keep an inventory, etc.


----------



## Argentum (Oct 15, 2021)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> Hi, I am wondering how big are the FreeBSD systems you are using? Would you care to share your storage size, memory, network bandwidth, number of file systems?
> Let me kick it off with two of my boxes:


Server:

```
~> zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
zroot  36.2T  1.83T  34.4T        -         -     6%     5%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
```


```
~> sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.model: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1270 v3 @ 3.50GHz
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 8
```

Desktop:

```
~> zpool list
NAME     SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP    HEALTH  ALTROOT
kelder  1.80T   595G  1.22T        -         -    17%    32%  1.00x    ONLINE  -
```

... and one of the compact Bhyve guests (ZFS pool on a single file):

```
$ zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
zroot   125G  21.4G   104G        -         -     9%    17%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 16, 2021)

Everyday: 

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?computer=8f084339058d> | <https://bsd-hardware.info/?computer=6fbb1f806232> – a single system, moved from one HP EliteBook 8570p to another
Previously used: 

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?computer=3a7d355eebe4> Ergo Vista 631, occasional testing, eventually written off
<https://bsd-hardware.info/?computer=a6cf27443717> HP ProBook 440 G7 (before handover to an end user, FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE can not boot)
<https://bsd-hardware.info/?computer=2ea77aa55d11> HP ZBook 17 G2 (before handover to an end user, NVIDIA GPU, FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT can not wake from sleep)



gpw928 said:


> All my FreeBSD systems are VMs these days, …



Similarly, I more often use VirtualBox than real hardware.


----------



## Vull (Oct 16, 2021)

Lenovo G50-45 laptop make-believe development machine (since I no longer do much actual development, but rather, just fiddle around):

```
# grep -i memory /var/run/dmesg.boot
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 7179784192 (6847 MB)
# sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.model: AMD A6-6310 APU with AMD Radeon R4 Graphics    
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 4
# pciconf -lv | grep Network
    device     = 'QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter'
# pciconf -lv |grep -i ethernet
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    subclass   = ethernet
# df -g
Filesystem   1G-blocks Used Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p19        23   20     0    97%    /
devfs                0    0     0   100%    /dev
/dev/ada0p2          0    0     0    15%    /boot/efi
/dev/ada0p9         98   88     4    95%    /share
procfs               0    0     0   100%    /proc
fdescfs              0    0     0   100%    /dev/fd
# gpart show
=>        34  1953525101  ada0  GPT  (932G)
          34        2014        - free -  (1.0M)
        2048     2048000     1  ms-recovery  (1.0G)
     2050048      532480     2  efi  (260M)
     2582528     2048000     3  !bfbfafe7-a34f-448a-9a5b-6213eb736c22  (1.0G)
     4630528      262144     4  ms-reserved  (128M)
     4892672   963375104     5  ms-basic-data  (459G)
   968267776    32000000     6  linux-swap  (15G)
  1000267776   199999488     7  linux-data  (95G)
  1200267264    33554432     8  linux-data  (16G)
  1233821696   209715200     9  linux-data  (100G)
  1443536896    50331648    10  freebsd-ufs  (24G)
  1493868544    33554432    11  freebsd-swap  (16G)
  1527422976    50331648    12  freebsd-ufs  (24G)
  1577754624    50331648    13  freebsd-ufs  (24G)
  1628086272    29360128    14  freebsd-ufs  (14G)
  1657446400    50391040    15  linux-data  (24G)
  1707837440    33593344    16  linux-swap  (16G)
  1741430784    50329600    17  linux-data  (24G)
  1791760384    50329600    18  linux-data  (24G)
  1842089984    50331648    19  freebsd-ufs  (24G)
  1892421632    61102080    20  linux-data  (29G)
  1953523712        1423        - free -  (712K)

#
```


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Oct 16, 2021)

astyle said:


> The cheapest mobo for a Threadripper is around $300 USD.... For an Epyc, a compatible mobo is closer to $500 USD. A 64-core Treadripper goes for around $5k. I have to ask myself, "What am I doing that really *demands* the capabilities provided by a Threadripper setup that cannot be met by a recent AM4-compatible setup? A 1st-gen 8-core Threadripper goes for around $200 USD, but still commands a $300 and up mobo, and eats more power (180W) than a $400 8-core Ryzen 7 5800x (105W).


Few ideas: 

compiling Chromium
compiling Android
building a build server.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 16, 2021)

Laptop:

`zpool list`
`NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP    HEALTH  ALTROOT
zroot   912G   272G   640G        -         -     8%    29%  1.00x    ONLINE  -`
`grep -i memory /var/run/dmesg.boot`
`real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16513425408 (15748 MB)
[drm] Got stolen memory base 0x9e000000, size 0x2000000`
`sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu`
`hw.model: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 4`
`zfs list -H | wc -l`
`14`
`grep "^ada.: Serial" /var/run/dmesg.boot | wc -l`
`1`

Desktop:

`zpool list`
`NAME     SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP    HEALTH  ALTROOT
zoback  10.9T  1.65T  9.26T        -         -     0%    15%  1.00x    ONLINE  -
zohome  1.73T  73.5G  1.66T        -         -    10%     4%  1.00x    ONLINE  -
zoroot   308G  6.10G   302G        -         -     0%     1%  1.00x    ONLINE  -`
`grep -i memory /var/run/dmesg.boot`
`real memory  = 103076069376 (98301 MB)
avail memory = 99909754880 (95281 MB)
pci0: <memory> at device 31.2 (no driver attached)`
`sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu`
`hw.model: Intel(R) Xeon(R) W-3245 CPU @ 3.20GHz
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 32`
`zfs list -H | wc -l`
`21`
`pciconf -lv | grep "Network"`
`device     = 'I210 Gigabit Network Connection'
    device     = 'I350 Gigabit Network Connection'
    device     = 'I350 Gigabit Network Connection'`
`grep "^ada.: Serial" /var/run/dmesg.boot | wc -l`
`2`
`grep "^nvme.: " /var/run/dmesg.boot | wc -l`
`4`


----------



## D-FENS (Oct 16, 2021)

astyle said:


> The cheapest mobo for a Threadripper is around $300 USD.... For an Epyc, a compatible mobo is closer to $500 USD. A 64-core Treadripper goes for around $5k. I have to ask myself, "What am I doing that really *demands* the capabilities provided by a Threadripper setup that cannot be met by a recent AM4-compatible setup? A 1st-gen 8-core Threadripper goes for around $200 USD, but still commands a $300 and up mobo, and eats more power (180W) than a $400 8-core Ryzen 7 5800x (105W).


It's mostly for bragging 



astyle said:


> One reason I'd rather not go looking for discarded equipment - it's kind of a time sink to find it, test it for compatibility/durability (And discover it's a dud that needs tossing), keep an inventory, etc.


That's the charm of it. It is always a surprise and you never know what will happen.


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 16, 2021)

Well, this is my private server at home:

```
% zpool list
NAME    SIZE ...
zroot  14.5T

# grep -i memory /var/run/dmesg.boot
real memory  = 68719476736 (65536 MB)
avail memory = 66743795712 (63651 MB)

% sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu
hw.model: ... @ 2.10GHz
hw.machine: amd64
hw.ncpu: 8

# Network: 2x Gigabit Ethernet
# (using lagg to get 2GBit to the switch)

% zfs list | wc -l
      130
```
It does everything I need at home, including:

Router/Firewall to the outside world and between local zones (in a VM with exclusive NIC PCI access)
AD (samba) for all local users
Local fileserver (NFS/SMB)
Webserver (nginx as reverse proxy in my DMZ)
Media server for my TV set (minidlna)
(internal) MTA for my mail domain
A package repo builder using poudriere
A -CURRENT VM, also using poudriere, to thoroughly test my ports
A Windows VM for work
Video surveillance with zoneminder
Wifi authentication with radius (against the AD) / Wifi management for multiple APs in a Linux VM


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 16, 2021)

The laptop I'm using now. obake is Japanese for shapeshifter:

obake
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7
Thinkpad T61
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7700 @ 2.4GHz
4GB PC2-5300 RAM
Hitachi Travelstar 500GB HDD @7200 RPM
nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M
14.1" 1440x900 (WXGA+) widescreen
Hitachi CD-RW / DVDRAM combo
Intel HD Audio
Intel PRO/1000 Network Connection
Intel Wirelss WiFi Link 496 
Microsoft Trackball Optical USB mouse

This is on the low end in stats of my machines but one of several I use regularly for general desktop purposes like watching or downloading videos, listening to music, surfing the web, graphic manipulation, text editing. etc.

I'm on an Ethernet LAN with commercial router, cable modem and each machine on the LAN has pf firewall running on it.


----------

